# Overnight stop near Kettering



## 121983 (Apr 2, 2009)

I am travelling to March in Cambridgeshire from Taunton in Somerset via Kettering on Friday. Does anyone know of a stopover in the Kettering area we could use in case we are late leaving?


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

*night stop*

hi have not wild camped in kettering but have stayed twice on a cl thats just off A14 juntion 7,called Northfield farm cransley.Its page 428 of caravan club site directory.There is hook up but no loos etc,very nice welcoming family i even helped feed the lambs last time we stayed.Sister in laws live half mile up the road so ideal for us to visit,but great stop over on route to other places.lin.


----------

